# Niagra wine recipe needed



## jmcnelley (Sep 9, 2013)

I am fairly new to the wine making process. I have made one 5 gallon batch recently using frozen concentrate and it turned out pretty good. I now have 20 gallons of Niagra grapes in the freezer an am ready to start this batch. I have everything I need, including a press I built. But I am not sure how many grapes to press for a 5 gallon batch. Any help/advice/recipes would be awesome!!


----------



## CBell (Sep 9, 2013)

Do you mean that you have 20 pounds of niagra grapes? or 20 1 gallon bags full? If so, how many pounds do you have?


----------



## CBell (Sep 9, 2013)

Depending on the varietal, apparently (according to google), it takes anywhere from 12-16 pounds of grapes to make 1 gallon of wine.


----------



## jmcnelley (Sep 9, 2013)

I picked 4 5 gallon buckets full and on a rough weighing, I have around 80-100 pounds. Probably closer to 80. I think I can get 2 tasteful batches out of this or 3 not as tasteful batches.


----------



## salcoco (Sep 10, 2013)

crush remove stems and press all grapes, should get close to 6 gallons of juice, let clarify overnight, rack off of gunk then ferment cool temp.


----------



## BobR (Sep 10, 2013)

sal said:


> crush remove stems and press all grapes, should get close to 6 gallons of juice, let clarify overnight, rack off of gunk then ferment cool temp.



I recently picked four 5 gallon buckets of Concord grapes and I ended up with 5 gallons of juice. My buckets were around 22 pounds each, but then I ended up with a lot of waste too. The guy who gave me the grapes was picking everything, totally green and under ripe grapes. After all of the stems and bad grapes, I had at least 20 pounds of waste.

CBell is right, it will take about 12-16 pounds per gallon.


----------

